# Cornwall @ Easter



## wee_squaw (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone

We have had to change our Easter holiday plans last minute - and have decided to head to Cornwall as it's somewhere we've never been and looks absolutely beautiful. Does anyone have any recommendations where to go/stay? We have a 6.0 m MH. 

We have a 15 month old and a 3 year old - but both are good walkers & as such are looking for lots of child-friendly walking/outings, beaches outdoors stuff, cycling etc. We're not too fussed for over-crowded areas & won't require places to eat out what with the kids... and are not bothered particularly about having to be on a campsite - unless it is of special merit to warrant this....?

Does anyone have info on wild-camping sites or free stopovers??

Any info would be really much appreciated....getting a bit bogged down in the whole net research thing at the moment!  Everywhere looks amazing.....and we're only going down there for 7 days & it's doubtful we'll stay in just the one spot for those 7 days!

Cheers

Michelle


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Perranporth is good for families - dont know any wild camping spots but plenty of CL's around there - I would give Newquay a miss - unless you like Blackpool type resorts - alot of drinking and noise. It's a long way from Scotland - I suppose you are thinking of stopping half-way with having the kids!! May be a heck of a journey if you don't!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well that's a long way to go at today's diesel prices 8O We had planned to go up the west coast to Skye etc but have wound in the plans and found a nice Cl almost center of Anglesey for 10 nights. It looks superb for cycling walking and beaches as the whole island is only as big as leeds/bradford :lol: . Sorry it doesn't tick your boxes but just something to consider. I hope you have a great adventure and report back with pictures


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A few personal recommendations / comments:

I prefer the north coast - more rugged scenery, surfing waves, lovely walks. South coast better for sailing although the Camel Estuary on the North Coast is very good. Bude is good for the beach as is Polzeath. Padstow is very pretty although pretty commercialised now. Can get very busy. The Camel Trail (old railway line) is a very good bike ride, especially with children, The quietest stretch is between Wadebridge and Bodmin and Bodmin and Poley's Bridge. The Padstow to Wadebridge stretch gets busy. On the other side of the estuary to Padstow is Rock and a lovely beach around to Daymer Bay. As has been said, probably best to avoid Newquay but Perranporth is pleasant. Further down, St Ives is very attractive but gets crowded.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I certainly second the Perranporth suggestion!! We stayed at Perran Sands a couple of years ago and it was just wonderful....remember heading out to the main road one day and having to wait as these very cute ducks crossed the road....


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi i would second all the above posts perranporth is a great beach and nice shops.Treamble cc club site,is good for kids,also cl little treamble at top of the road has hooks up etc.There is almost nowhere to wild camp at this time of the year in fact they are clamping down on the spots that people were using,eg marazion.
As as also been said its a hell of a way down here,with the price of fuel.Had you thought about the gower penisular?
If you do come down here don't try to get into St Ives unless you use park and ride,you wont get parked.lin.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow Michelle, thats a bit of a trek and over a bank holiday,we`re off to sunny (hopefully) cornwall for a week or 10 days over easter,we`re booked in at chycarne near helston for a few nights,havent been before but sounds nice...close to a beach and good views from the site,one that we have used before is Ayr holiday park in st ives,lovely views from the site,excellent toilet\showers and walking distance into the town.I dont know if you`ve used it but i always go on ukcampsite.co.uk to check sites because theres always loads of reviews of people that have stayed before....hope the sun is shining for us.


----------

